# So God Made a Farmer



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all of you!

This video is a tribute to God and Farmers, hope you enjoy,


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That was great FCF, I miss ol' Paul Harvey. Good Day!

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, FCF, I enjoyed it very much! Thanks!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I miss Paul Harvey also. Thanks for posting this.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Me too, funny line I'll prolly never forget by Paul Harvey, "next time you call your dog stupid, think about who's workin to feed who!" The rest of the story.......so true. Thanks for video, fcf


----------



## Ontario Farm Girl (Feb 3, 2013)

On the 8th day, God made a Farmer. Someone who would plow straight and deep and never cut corners and would need tools that don't either. Ram Trucks are the kind of tools farmers need. Check out their new commercial "Farmer" and help them raise money for National FFA Organization:


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool commercial, saw it on the Super Bowl tonite, don't think I'll be buying a new ram anytime soon but the ad is great, kudos to dodge, er Chrysler, Ram?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I used to listen to Paul Harvey whenever possible.

Yet this commercial left me feeling a bit depressed.

Paul Harvey is gone, which in a way I'm glad as he doesn't have to personally see what this country is becoming, but who do we have to take his place?

That can lift the people up without tearing others down? That can unify everyone without crucifying others?

Certainly not that turd Piers Morgan. If they get immigration sorted out they can start by deporting him.


----------

